# Canberra - A N U



## Liberty (Apr 25, 2014)

Hi ,

Anyone out there planning to join the A N U for July-2014 intake. I'm an international student & will be joining the uni for their Master of Computing program. I'm trying to connect with other prospective new students.

My request to forum members living or acquainted with Canberra:

a. In your opinion, what makes most sense "financially" - living at Acton, Ainsle, Turner or one of the near-by suburbs - or travelling from outer suburbs like Gungalhin, Belconnen, etc [Pardon my spelling mistakes; I'm yet to get acquainted with the region]

b. Casual work or Summer job: Again, in your opinion does it make sense to work 20 hrs (or less) a week during the program; or work only during the summer break?

c. Imagine you've never been to Australia - and this is your first time travelling to Canberra (to study at the ANU). What are the first things that come to your mind: acco, transportation (bike, car, public?), suburbs to live, casual-work - any thing else you'd like to share.

NOTE: I've lived outside my native-country (India) for around 5 years (all of it in the USA). But, I've always worked full-time during my time out of India - this will be the first time I will not have a full-time job & that makes me very insecure (this is in spite of having saved-up enough money & a trust-worthy family-member that has promised to support me).

Thanks!
MN


----------

